# Cichlid Tank



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

So I have a 75 up and running and I want to start a south American cichlid tank. 
But, I can't decide on having oscars or a more diverse tank.
If I go with a diverse tank, I was wondering on what a good amount would be in a 75. I know I want a jack Dempsey. I know they get pretty big and are territorial. So how many other fish and what types can go in there? I was hoping to be able to go with the JD, 2 firemouths, a green terror, 2-3 convicts. Is that an acceptable amount and are these species going to get along?


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

sure mate...they are going to be best friends for,lets say...2 sec...my opinion is that they are to aggressive to get along...


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Then what do you suggest?

Then what do you suggest?


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

gjohnson1989 said:


> Then what do you suggest?
> 
> Then what do you suggest?


if you ask me I would put two oscars in that aquarium...that would be nice....for me....


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

any other advice from cichlid guys?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you could house a single oscar in a 75 but thats pushing it... they create an extreme amount of waste and you will need to do like 2 50% water changes a week with an adult o in a 75g









the others i have no idea


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

then try with red devil,jags,cons,g.terror....they are all beautiful and very aggressive,territorial fish....


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

lorteti hr said:


> then try with red devil,jags,cons,g.terror....they are all beautiful and very aggressive,territorial fish....


i thought you just told me that i shouldnt put these guys together bc of the fact they are so territorial and aggressive or do you mean keep them solo?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

they need to be solo or same species m/f pairs... especially the red devils and jags they should be solo unless you want to breed


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I had a 85 gallon with three jacks and a few randoms. I think your jacks will get to be about 8 inches in captivity, they aren't a large growing breed. I believe two jacks and two fire mouths will be fine, they both are slow growers which is perfect. Jacks can be a bit aggressive but I've always owned jacks and they aren't as bad as people say, I've put them with community fish. But then again I have two right now in with my flower horn and they are holding their own

Id say go with two jacks and two fire mouths and if you want a couple convicts and the only problem I can see is them pairing up and they will turn super aggressive.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

get a community and add some cats!!!


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

amazonjungle said:


> get a community and add some cats!!!


I'm not a fan of community fish. I work at a pet store and hate when people come in and buy 20 mollies and 20 guppies and a million tetras. Boring to me.
I like the idea of oscars because they can become conditioned to their owners and take food from their hands which is really neat. But I like the awesome colors of other sa cichlids like dempseys, gt's, firemouths etc etc


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

oscar rullz man.....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

cant go wrong with a solo oscar in a 75g... you might be able to get away with some silver dollars or some other larger fish for added movement


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

gjohnson1989 said:


> So I have a 75 up and running and I want to start a south American cichlid tank.
> But, I can't decide on having oscars or a more diverse tank.
> If I go with a diverse tank, I was wondering on what a good amount would be in a 75. I know I want a jack Dempsey. I know they get pretty big and are territorial. So how many other fish and what types can go in there? I was hoping to be able to go with the JD, 2 firemouths, a green terror, 2-3 convicts. Is that an acceptable amount and are these species going to get along?


if ur not sure about oscars, dont get one
youll grow tired of them

as for diversity, im going to recommend something amazing for you. i want you to mix and match firemouths, convicts, tiger barbs, and perhaps a jack dempsey and/or jewel cichlids.

most people would recommend an african tank for cihlid communities, or species specific american cichlids. i say to hell with that. the most amazing tank i ever owned was the above described in a 90gallon tank.

the central/south american cichlids will amaze you. the convicts, if you buy enough, will eventally for a mating pair. the firemouths are the perfect temperment and color to add amazing activity to your tank. jewels do the same, and something like a dempsey will grow a little larger acting as the "big fish" in your tank. in a well decorated 75, you will have no problem giving all the fish their needed space.

the oscar can wait...and i hate africans


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

/highfives central

dude I have never heard anyone else say that, EVER. But I don't like African cichlids at all either, not, one, bit.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Central said:


> So I have a 75 up and running and I want to start a south American cichlid tank.
> But, I can't decide on having oscars or a more diverse tank.
> If I go with a diverse tank, I was wondering on what a good amount would be in a 75. I know I want a jack Dempsey. I know they get pretty big and are territorial. So how many other fish and what types can go in there? I was hoping to be able to go with the JD, 2 firemouths, a green terror, 2-3 convicts. Is that an acceptable amount and are these species going to get along?


if ur not sure about oscars, dont get one
youll grow tired of them

as for diversity, im going to recommend something amazing for you. i want you to mix and match firemouths, convicts, tiger barbs, and perhaps a jack dempsey and/or jewel cichlids.

most people would recommend an african tank for cihlid communities, or species specific american cichlids. i say to hell with that. the most amazing tank i ever owned was the above described in a 90gallon tank.

the central/south american cichlids will amaze you. the convicts, if you buy enough, will eventally for a mating pair. the firemouths are the perfect temperment and color to add amazing activity to your tank. jewels do the same, and something like a dempsey will grow a little larger acting as the "big fish" in your tank. in a well decorated 75, you will have no problem giving all the fish their needed space.

the oscar can wait...and i hate africans
[/quote]
awesome man! that sounds like an awesome set up. tiger barbs will do alright with a big dempsey? and arent jewel cichlids an african? will they do alright with south americans?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

tiger barbs are what i like to call the survivalist fish

the only thing you need to worry with tiger barbs are slower fish with long fins that they can nip at. they are quick and generally all over the tank. it will be eye candy to see a few tiger barbs in there. keeps the tank alive. the jack dempsey, even if aggressive, will get his butt worn out from the barbs.

the jewel cichlids are central american. smaller. they max at around 5-6 inches in a tank and have a great coloration to them and are very peaceful fish for a cichlid.

the jack dempsey...in a stocked tank, like all my JD's, will grow acustomed to all the company and most likely fit in just fine.

the firemouths also are like barbs, very active and all over the tank. they are harmless cichlids but LOVE to play tough with other fish. youll see gill flares and jaw locks going on all the time. but its just amazing to watch.

.....the reason i recommend all the above is because i think from what you posted you're looking for an experience. an ecosystem in your tank. although one big cool fish is, well, cool...gallon for gallon, the tank i recommend is one i had in a similar size tank. youll absolutely love it. not only will you see cichlids interacting, possibly mating, and just being very unique in the same ecosystem, but the colors and the activity of the fish will keep you entertained. not to mention the total investment of all of the above fish is dollars.

my advice right off the bat is decorations are a must. you'll want to spruce it up. here is where ill leave it to you. all i will say is, decorate the tank like a little underwater scene. planted section here, open gravel there, clay pot or cave here, piece of bog wood there, etc etc etc

use your imagination. youll have a blast. and btw...you can switch up the fish. id recommend going with a handfull of any smaller to medium sized cichlids. you can use danios and something like barbs (like i suggested) to add in as well.

the beauty of it all too is they will all greedily eat the same flakes and pellets. 
dont forget the pleco!


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow man this has been a tremendous help, I really appreciate it. And you nailed it on the head about me wanting my own little ecosystem. That's most definitely true. I can't wait to get this baby started once someone takes my last RBP off my hands!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Before I got tired of cichlids in my 75g I had a JD, an Jag, a Firemouth and a green serv. This tank ran for over 3 years no problems. I put the JD in last. This way he was coming into their house not them coming into his. It helpes at first but of course there was a territoral battle after about 8 months with the jag and the jd. I got lucky they settled on either side of the tank and after that things were fine. They all grew out to nice size but I got bored with Cichlids after I got into P's. They were too interesting for me an the cichlids were no longer any fun. Oscar's are way to dirty an mess your tank. Right after you fix it the tank they go an push everything over an mess up your gravel! lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes oscars are assholes when it comes to decorations

ive always written off in my head that ill have a tank a certain way with any of my oscars. i give them more then the normal amount of gravel so they can dig and not expose the glass, and if i do decorate its smooth rocks or bog wood. but oscars will do what they do. part of me likes that tho. its always neat to see a 12 inch diameter ditch dug out when you come home from work and your oscar is hovering above it looking all satisfied like "damn right i dug that sh*t"


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha you guys are making it a pretty hard decision for me! But I do appreciate all the feedback. You guys know anyone in Indiana that would want a red belly?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha Ha I know what you mean central! I had a oscar and an albino oscar together in the tank. The wrecked house on that thing from day one when they were only 2 or 3 inches! I had almost 2 inch of gravel for the same reason so they didn't dig down to the glass and they would knock all my plants over and move the lantern I had in there or knock it over and move all the gravel out of one side of the tank and when I opened the door they would both be looking at me like, I dare you to screw our tank up again b!tch.. we run this place!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no to go off topic... i use a thin layer of sand with my o and he does not move around the sand at all and never really had a problem when he was on gravel

the decorations well he is an interior designer







i just give up and toss sh*t in and know he will put it where he wants it


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

gjohnson1989 said:


> Haha you guys are making it a pretty hard decision for me! But I do appreciate all the feedback. You guys know anyone in Indiana that would want a red belly?


lake michigan

kidding of course
just donate him to a petshop, anyone will greedily take him. if all else fails ive sold fish via craigslist before


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have seen a few members in that area, try posting it in the classified's here or I'm going to have to agree with Central on the lake michigan lol


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd take it to a pet shop in a minute but none in my town will take him. I already posted in the classifieds and lake Michigan is about 5 hours away from me haha


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Take him to your local water treatment plant and turn him lose in the last stage ha ha ha


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

sorry to bother you guys but does anyone have a jaguar cichlid?to me they look awesome..I watched some on youtube and they are huge and mean....do they have teeth?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have had a few, they are pretty cool and rather mean yes. All fish basically have teeth, they just arent all teeth like PIranha have. So no the jag. does not have teeth of that nature but yes they do have teeth. They grow rather large and can be tough to mix with other fish sometimes. Not as bad a P but not easy like a goldfish or guppy lol


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> I have had a few, they are pretty cool and rather mean yes. All fish basically have teeth, they just arent all teeth like PIranha have. So no the jag. does not have teeth of that nature but yes they do have teeth. They grow rather large and can be tough to mix with other fish sometimes. Not as bad a P but not easy like a goldfish or guppy lol


thanks mate...but its really hard to find them in my country almost impossible....I m gonna try to order them,need to make a few calls...


----------

